# Aufgabe: Bytes umrechnen



## Lestas89 (11. Apr 2016)

Guten Abend 

Folgende Aufgabe habe ich zu lösen:

Lesen Sie per Dialogbox eine Nummer ein, die eine Anzahl an Bytes
repräsentieren soll. Anschließend soll mit einer zweiten Dialogbox ein
Einheitenpräfix eingelesen werden.
Ihr Programm soll dabei folgende Einheitenpräfixe unterstützen: KB, MB, GB,
KiB, MiB, GiB. Es gilt: 1KB = 1000B, 1KiB = 1024B, etc.


Wie ich das bis hierhin umsetzen muss weiß ich: 

" Lesen Sie per Dialogbox eine Nummer ein, die eine Anzahl an Bytes
repräsentieren soll. Anschließend soll mit einer zweiten Dialogbox ein
Einheitenpräfix eingelesen werden."

Doch nun weiß ich nicht wirklich was gefordert ist:

" Nun soll per mehrfacher
Fallunterscheidung der ursprüngliche Wert umgerechnet und dann ausgegeben
werden."

Was genau soll ausgegeben werden? In KB, MB, GB, KiB, MiB, GiB umgerechnet?


----------



## mrBrown (11. Apr 2016)

Eingegeben wird die Anzahl Bytes als KiB oder KB  oder MB etc, Ausgegeben werden soll das ganze dann als Bytes.
Wenn zB eigegeben wird "1" und "MB", soll "1.048.576B" ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Lestas89 (11. Apr 2016)

Okay. Dankeschön. Werde morgen mal meine Lösung reinposten


----------



## Meniskusschaden (11. Apr 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Eingegeben wird die Anzahl Bytes als KiB oder KB oder MB etc, Ausgegeben werden soll das ganze dann als Bytes.


Ich habe es genau anders herum verstanden, also Eingabe in Byte, Ausgabe in der gewählten Einheit. Hm, die Aufgabenstellung könnte etwas deutlicher sein.


----------



## Lestas89 (11. Apr 2016)

Ja, die Aufgabenstellung ist wirklich nicht sehr deutlich.


----------



## Xyz1 (11. Apr 2016)

Es könnte auch die Anzahl der Bit/Byte verlangt sein, mit denen die höchste Zahl gebildet wird, dargestellt als KB, MB, GB, KiB, MiB oder GiB.

Bsp.:
8 Bit:
256
== 0,256 KB
== 1/4 KiB
usw.


----------



## Lestas89 (11. Apr 2016)

Wie soll ich eurer Meinung nach die Aufgabe nun programmieren?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (11. Apr 2016)

Das weiß ich auch nicht. Kann dir nur sagen, wie ich zu meiner Meinung gekommen bin:





Lestas89 hat gesagt.:


> Lesen Sie per Dialogbox eine Nummer ein, die eine Anzahl an Bytes
> repräsentieren soll.


Hier steht "Anzahl an Bytes". Durch die Wortwahl "repräsentieren" wird das aber wieder aufgeweicht.





Lestas89 hat gesagt.:


> Anschließend soll mit einer zweiten Dialogbox ein
> Einheitenpräfix eingelesen werden.


Aus dem Wort "Anschließend" leite ich ab, dass der Prozess der Eingabe der Bytes abgeschlossen ist, also gehört das Einheitenpräfix nicht mehr dazu.

Das ist zugegebenermaßen etwas dünn, aber meines Erachtens immerhin ein Anhaltspunkt, den ich für die andere Sichtweise nicht entdecken kann.

Programmiere doch einfach mehrere Varianten. Dann kannst du nachfragen, wie es gemeint ist und die passende abgeben.


----------

